
Practical BLE security measures for IoT devices - md365
https://www.simform.com/ble-iot-security-vulnerability-countermeasures/
======
steveappdev
>[https://github.com/duerrfk/key20](https://github.com/duerrfk/key20)

Not sure what happened to this repo, but seems pretty dead. Would have been
great if they had shared more information here.

